# What woodworking magazine do you like best?



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok lets hear it ?????????


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

American Woodworker at this point. Have had most of them.. I also like Wood a lot and Woodsmith & Shop notes. but AW is currently my favorite. AW and Wood are the only 2 I am currently subscribing to.

Corey


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I guess it shows where you are in the learning proccess, I'm a fan of shop notes right now


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Shop Notes without a doubt, but I also purchase Wood, American Woodworker, Handyman, Popular woodworking, Fine Woodworking, Woodworker's Journal....and a couple of others......

I'm getting older so need to read lots, do lots, to beat the learning curve....compress the time frames. And yes, I do read every one of them monthly and from cover to cover, or bi-monthly if that's when they come out.

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Best is Shop Notes, then Router Power Woodworking. Then it's a toss up, 
Woodworkers Journal,
American Woodworker,
Wood,
Wood Smith,
American Iron, oops, motorcycle magazine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While all woodworking magazines offer interesting articles I think the most useful are Wood, Popular Woodworking and ShopNotes. The styles of these magazines are very different and each is unique in it's presentation. You will find threads with excepts from these magazines more than any others on our forums. I would ask you to support one or more of them for this very reason. No way I could choose just one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hitnailonhead

I like Fine Woodworking & Woodsmith ,,, I had many of them at one time I had about 150 of the Woodsmith's and then I sold them off on eBay at a great price I should add  way over list price...I go from wood working to computers and other hobbies ..... and then back to wood working again...  now I'm back into wood working ... LOL 

http://www.woodsmith.com/bound-volumes/
==========





hitnailonhead said:


> Ok lets hear it ?????????


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Right now I only subscribe to Wood. My daughter gave me a copy each of Woodsmith and Popular Woodworking. They're pretty good as they aren't full of advertising.
I had a subscription to Handyman but gave it up when they started adding sexual enhancement ads, in addition to the other thousand ads they run. They're website isn't too cool either. Changed the forums format and screwed it all up.


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

Good thread! I was wondering the same thing...I want to get a subscription to a woodworking mag, and the only two I've had a chance to read are Canadian Woodworking and Canadian Home Workshop. 
Shop Notes and Wood seem to be getting the most praise so far....good to know, I'll look them up!


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

*Shopnotes*

Thanks for the responces !!! I just ordered ShopNotes !!
May order Woodsmith also 

Thanks again and Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Wood Magazine and Shop Notes


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Be sure to check out the magazines web sites. This is the best way to evaluate which magazine is right for you. Most will offer a free trial issue.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Shopnotes and Woodsmith, been subscribed for several yrs now.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

For me Wood is the best gave them to my daughter to use for her shop class using the templates for projects from it. Also like shopnotes, and wood workers journal. Like these two for jigs. And not so hard projects.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

A good friend bought me a sub to shop notes for xmas, I've only read the issue he put under the tree but I loved the tips and tricks. Popular woodworking is also one i am subbed to and can't say anything bad about.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*A Plug For Downunder*

Well guys, I can't let this go pass without a plug for the Australian Wood Review magazine. Yeah, yeah!  I know you blokes up North will probably not have seen it but, for my money, it's one of the best with well written 'how to' articles, tool reviews etc.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

So far "Woodworker Journal","Popular Woodworking"', and "Fine Woodworking". Also I have been loading up on about every Router book I can find. Also I have been getting Woodshop news. I want to have a look at "Wood" and "Shop Notes" from this fine groupes recommendations


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

I really like Woodsmith, It`s all woodworking ,no ads. My favorite isssue is the Jun/July 2009. I`ll have to check out Shopnotes and Wood.

Thanks for the referal.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I have every issue of Woodsmith and Shopnotes, I also like Wood.


----------



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

All seem to have something relevant but Shop Notes, American Woodworker and Wood are my favorites. Also subscribe to Handyman. All have something interesting and Shop Notes has no advertisements which is nice.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm changing my view on magazines.
Wood mag is going bye-bye. Ever get one of their e-mails telling you about their latest Hybrid table saw reviews? Well, when you follow the link there is a short article, and a link for a .pdf file. They want you to PAY $5 for the .pdf file. Their rag has too many ads in it anyway. They seem awful greedy to ask $5 for a stinkin .pdf file.


I currently take Shop Notes and Popular Woodworking.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think that my favorites are: Wood and Popular Woodworking for the more practical articles and Fine Woodworking to "push" me toward more difficult stuff. I also get Woodworkers Journal and have gotten selective issues of Shop Notes, Workbench and American Woodworker. 
I find that my attraction to each magazine changes with time, depending on where my interests are at the time, but I keep all issues that I purchase and find that sometimes when I go back and look at some of the issues that I did not think too much of at the time, that they will "pop" out at me as being interesting. I think that this has a lot more to say about me and my interests than the quality or the content of the magazines.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Shop Notes, Woodsmith and Fine Woodworking. Tried a lot of the others these are the ones I stick with.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

wood magazine for me


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 25, 2009)

I like Wood and Shop Notes.


----------

